# THRIFTY CLOUDS - BUBBLEGUM BLOW SPEARMINT



## Dre'svapereviews (11/7/19)

>>>> REVIEW TIME<<<<<
*Please note the following review is my own unbiased opinion, in no way am I getting any personal monetary gain. My reviews are being done to assist those looking for a flavour amongst the many well-crafted juices South Africa has to offer.
Brand: THRIFTY CLOUDS
Name: BUBBLEGUM BLOW
Profile: SPEARMINT BUBBLEGUM
Available in 60ML (GORILLA PLASTIC BOTTLE) 
Nicotine strengths: 3MG (0,3 AND 6MG)
VG/PG RATIOS: 30VG / 70PG 
LOCAL SOUTH AFRICAN JUICE 
(This E-Liquid was send to me for the purpose of this review!!)
Today I am talking about an E-Liquid that caught me off guard! It is the in-house brand of Iron Lung Vapory!
Lets start with the label, if you cannot guess the profile by looking at the label you are not South African lol. This profile is home grown to our lovely country. Spearmint chappies as most of us know them.
From the moment o popped th cap I could smell those little squares of joy and pain, I remember being youngster and chewing on chappies until my jaw hurt! Now this profiles brings back all those memories but without the screaming jaw muscles!!
One thing I can say about this profile is that is 100% on point with the actual gum profile, I personally love this profile…vaping it in different RTA’s and RDA’s gave me so many different experiences. At some point I started getting a creamy taste from the profile. This is most definitely a profile you would want to keep on vaping as it changes every time.
I wish I knew how they did it! Being someone who does not enjoy strong ice or minty E-liquids I fell in love with the Spearmint in the THRIFTY CLOUDS BUBBLEGUM BLOW SPEARMINT!! A very sweet spearmint making bubble love to my taste buds!!
This is subjective and its my own personal experience, but I kind of felt like I am having a subtle spearmint chocolate taste when I vaped it in my SALIX RDA, yes I know lol there is no chocolate in the profile but that is just how insane this profile is!!I WOULD RECOMMEND THIS PROFILE TO ANY SOUTH AFRICAN WHO LOVED AND STILL LOVE THE SPEARMINT CHAPPIES!!
Huge shout out to Mr Wayne and IRON LUNG VAPORY for allowing me to share my thoughts on his E-Liquid!! I am very excited about the rest of the range and to see what they will bring me! 
Also a big thank you to WHITE COLLARE coils for helping me get the max from all the e-liquids I test and vape!
#DRESVAPEREVIEWS #THRIFTYCLOUDS#IRONLUNGVAPORY#MEMORIES#FRUITYVAPE#SPEARMINT#CHAPPIES#WHITECOLLAR #COILSMATTER#ENJOYLIFE

Reactions: Like 1


----------

